# What do you do?



## Clutch (Feb 9, 2007)

I did a search for this to see if it was already done, which it prolly was, but there was like 12 pages of stuff to go thru and I really didn't have time. 

So, what do you do for a living? 

I work as a Peri Operative Tech (OR Grunt, LOL  ) and am starting out as a financial advisor.


----------



## stargazer021 (Feb 9, 2007)

Nurse (going on 26 years)


----------



## Katie H (Feb 9, 2007)

Do now?  Or what led me to where I am?  That's a neater question, I think.

Me. Trained/educated as school teacher/sociologist/writer.  In the past I worked as an identifications tech for the F.B.I. in Washington, D.C.  Property management officer for a trio of apartment complexes in suburban Maryland.  In-home daycare provider.  Civilian employee acting as a department secretary for a navy installation.

Designed and sewn wedding gowns.  Merry Maids office manager/supervisor.  Computer company collections manager.

Currently own and operate an interior design business and write a syndicated column for U.S. newspapers.  

Other than those jobs, nothing of any note.  Just tryin' to make a livin' and not be bored.

Oh, best job of all... wife and mother.  Been doing that for nearly 38 years.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 9, 2007)

Well, since you wanted to go there:

Greasy spoon local chicken place (Chicken Coupe), Edwards/Stop and Shop, IHOP, Burger King (almost every single one in Monmouth County over the course of 3 years, scattered within and during the next few jobs), Toys R Us overnight, Kmart (two days worked, paid for three. Hey, I ain't complaining), Pep Boys, TGI Fridays, Path Mark deli, Barnes and Noble, Sears, Bayshore Community Hospital (2 1/2 years) and with CitiGroup (technically) about 4 years, but only recently realized, as with my past, I'm the only one who can do for me, no one else will, nor with they help me get where *I* need to be.

That's a few too many jobs for a 22 year old and it's weird going back and seeing the same kids I worked with 3-4-5 years ago working in the same place, not doing much with their life but struggling to afford a child they weren't ready for. I made a promise to my GF because she want's to have a child before she hits 30 (she's 26 as of September), that this *will* be my year. 

My goals are to be making 3 times what I am now, being able to get us a place, getting myself a new truck and help her get back into school to change her career, by the end of the year. Oh and also to put a ring on her finger, on her 27th birthday.

Countdown Clock


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 9, 2007)

I used to sell computer hardware to the govt but I have been layed off. Its been a month. Tech sales is just BAD!


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 9, 2007)

Clutch said:
			
		

> I did a search for this to see if it was already done, which it prolly was, but there was like 12 pages of stuff to go thru and I really didn't have time.
> 
> So, what do you do for a living?
> 
> I work as a Peri Operative Tech (OR Grunt, LOL  ) and am starting out as a financial advisor.


 
Somebody posted a link where you take a test to see if you are a male or female.  We listed all this stuff there.  Our lives are entwined in the recipe post we make and the laughter that we share. * NOYB  (none of your business!)*


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 9, 2007)

Executive Chef, Landmark management. Currently with Crowne Plaza.

been in kitchen 16 years this march.


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 9, 2007)

I run a courier service with 18 employees and over 20 vehicles.  In my spare time I play in my woodshop or work on my house.

Cool thread.


----------



## mad_evo99 (Feb 9, 2007)

Healthcare software company, work on interfaces between our database and other vendor databases. Involves programming, analysis, travel, and I also do some of our training.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 9, 2007)

I herd cats and beat my head against a brick wall all day.    (Well, that's what it feels like.  I'm a 4th grade teacher).

 Barbara


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 9, 2007)

I am retired now and I love it.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 9, 2007)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I herd cats and beat my head against a brick wall all day.    (Well, that's what it feels like.  I'm a 4th grade teacher).
> 
> Barbara


Hey, Barbara.  Thank you for doing a very difficult job.  I remember what it was like to be 10-years-old.  Fun but not easy for my adults.

Oh...and about the cats.  Kinda like 4th graders sometimes.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 9, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Somebody posted a link where you take a test to see if you are a male or female. We listed all this stuff there. Our lives are entwined in the recipe post we make and the laughter that we share.



Like I said, sorry. I did search for it, I was just making a specific post.




> *NOYB (none of your business!)*


 
Stripper?

If you didn't want to answer, you didn't have to post at all.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 9, 2007)

Clutch said:
			
		

> Like I said, sorry. I did search for it, I was just making a specific post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, Clutch, I find it fascinating to learn what paths we take to get where we get.  Many of us may spend thousands of dollars on a college education only to discover that that is not where we want to go.  Curious, isn't it?

At any rate, all the things we do/learn along the way are what turn us into the people we are.  I'm using some of what I studied and a lot more of what I LEARNED along the way.  Sometimes life is the best teacher.  Also the most challenging taskmaster.  No matter...the best lesson is to keep learning from what is thrown in our path.

Okay, life, it's your serve.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 9, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> At any rate, all the things we do/learn along the way are what turn us into the people we are. I'm using some of what I studied and a lot more of what I LEARNED along the way. Sometimes life is the best teacher. Also the most challenging taskmaster. No matter...the best lesson is to keep learning from what is thrown in our path.
> 
> Okay, life, it's your serve.


 
Growing up quick, with no one to turn to, seeing your father beat your mother from as far back as you can remember and taking drunken beatings just for playing as any child would, let alone the other abuse I received, makes for one **** of a person. Just ask my GF. 

Since 11, I was the man of the house. Since 14, I have worked for and bought EVERYTHING I own. Was a bit of a pot head for a little over a year (just before I turned 18) and was heading towards becoming an alcoholic, just as my father. Than one day I woke up and realized, "My problems are still here, slapping me in the face. Pot and booze ain't the solution." I got off my *** and decided to fix things. I got straight, worked on getting a better job so I could make a little more and get myself into college to do something with my life. Still haven't made it to college, but I am working on that. I have a steady job at a hospital and I'm building a career in finance. I have plans to open a diner and progress into a resturant from there. Considering most of the people who have been thru what I have, or anything near it, are eiother druggies or in jail, I think I did a pretty good job of turning around everything life has thrown my way. I still have the constant BS whenever I start to get ahead something goes really wrong, mainly my cars. 

There are still times where I put my shell back on and start to push my GF away cause the main thing I learned growing up was I can rely on no one but myself and I have never needed anyone but me. I was in and out of relationships cause girls would become attached to me and I didn't know what to do so I would disappear. I've almost done it to my GF many times and I'm so glad she stuck thru for me. I've never been able to tell anyone what filled my childhood until her.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 9, 2007)

Clutch said:
			
		

> Growing up quick, with no one to turn to, seeing your father beat your mother from as far back as you can remember and taking drunken beatings just for playing as any child would, let alone the other abuse I received, makes for one **** of a person. Just ask my GF.
> 
> Since 11, I was the man of the house. Since 14, I have worked for and bought EVERYTHING I own. Was a bit of a pot head for a little over a year (just before I turned 18) and was heading towards becoming an alcoholic, just as my father. Than one day I woke up and realized, "My problems are still here, slapping me in the face. Pot and booze ain't the solution." I got off my *** and decided to fix things. I got straight, worked on getting a better job so I could make a little more and get myself into college to do something with my life. Still haven't made it to college, but I am working on that. I have a steady job at a hospital and I'm building a career in finance. I have plans to open a diner and progress into a resturant from there. Considering most of the people who have been thru what I have, or anything near it, are eiother druggies or in jail, I think I did a pretty good job of turning around everything life has thrown my way. I still have the constant BS whenever I start to get ahead something goes really wrong, mainly my cars.
> 
> There are still times where I put my shell back on and start to push my GF away cause the main thing I learned growing up was I can rely on no one but myself and I have never needed anyone but me. I was in and out of relationships cause girls would become attached to me and I didn't know what to do so I would disappear. I've almost done it to my GF many times and I'm so glad she stuck thru for me. I've never been able to tell anyone what filled my childhood until her.



Good for you, Clutch.  At an early age you have learned some very hard lessons.  Even though I don't know you personally, I'm so proud of you and you should be patting yourself on the back for your accomplishments and strength.  You have provided a "ground" for yourself.

I'm glad you have a GF who is part of your support system.  Lean on her and allow yourself to be vulnerable.  That is not a sign of weakness.  It is a sign of having a heart.  You have been strong for many for a long time.  Her support will only double, or more, your strength.  Let her in.  You will be amazed at how strong and loving you can be with help.

I speak from a similar experience.  I took care of my 4 siblings when I was 10-years-old because of an extremely dysfunctional family situation.  Drugs, booze, etc.  Hang in there.  It can, and will, get better.


----------



## Spiritboxer (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm retired but I've been fooling around developing a self help program (we need another one of these) called Spiritually Creative Destiny. Just for the heck of it and it's been fun so far......


----------



## Clutch (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Katie. She has opened me up. I have never loved anyone the way I love her. I think it's mainly cause I was scared of losing those I loved or them turning out to be something other than what they seemed. There is never a moment while we are together when I don't wanna just grab her (and most of the time I do) and squeeze (lovingly, of course) and kiss her.

Spirit, there is only one problem with "self help", it's NEVER the person helping themselves. It's someone else telling someone how to help themselves. I mean no disrespect, I'm sure your group is amazing. Just pointing that out. LOL. 

What exactly is "Spiritually Creative Destiny"?


----------



## middie (Feb 9, 2007)

A mom. At my "other" job I'm a bakery clerk.


----------



## sattie (Feb 9, 2007)

I love reading the stories of where you started and how you came to be where your at now.... I'll spare you mine....

what I do now is MQSeries... aka Websphere MQ.  Fun fun!!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 9, 2007)

as far as "where" and "how", I too will spare the details. Long to short, been on my own since I was 15, got a GED, the rest is history. What doesn't kill ya makes ya stronger, and I would NOT change a thing if I had the chance.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2007)

ok, so tatt's a nietzscheian. i was when i was younger. now i'm a preservationist... (if it doesn't kill you, it still wears you down.)

clutch, good thing you spilled your guts or i would have jumped on you for actually admitting that you searched but didn't care to read anyone's response. 
really, you wanted to be able to inject yourself into a conversation, no?

no harm done, but actually admitting you didn't "have time" when you've responded to multiple threads today over several hours appears pretty rude, imo.

lol, seemingly, the members that have responded again are much more polite than i.

hey man, i'm not trying to pick a fight, but respect to those who've come before you is paramount to a happy existence, no matter where you are.


----------



## candelbc (Feb 10, 2007)

I am a Web Application and Software Developer.. As geeky as it sounds, I love it.. It challenges me every day.. 

-Brad


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I worked for several large companies both service-oriented and trading before setting up my own restaurant and trading company.  Currently enjoying life to the fullest!


----------



## redkitty (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm a porn star and when I'm not making movies I work on my growing musical career.  I'm currently working on my first album, which is called "World Piece"


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 10, 2007)

Jedi Master...Order Of Jedi Knights
Most Excellent Grand Master..Knights Templar
Grand Duke of Bayou Pierre
Earl of Bitter Creek 
Watchman Of The Woods
Keeper Of The Coals


----------



## shannon in KS (Feb 10, 2007)

mommy, work as a loan assistant/ secretary at a bank. I chose not to go to college because I wanted to study everything from vet, to anthropology, to psychology- and everything in between. I would have been in college for years! Not to mention I was afraid of balancing a career because I didn't want it it interfere with what would mean the world to me- becoming a wife, and soon mother. I have my regrets for not getting a higher education, especially since I found myself a divorced, single mom at 21, but am considering pursuing "something", "sooner or later" "when the time is right".


----------



## goboenomo (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm a cook at a restaurant called Montanas. It's been 4 years come March 20th.


----------



## lulu (Feb 10, 2007)

What haven't I done for a living?  lol


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 10, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> What haven't I done for a living?  lol



I'll keep things PG


----------



## pdswife (Feb 10, 2007)

Wife, mom and DC member... it takes up all my time.  lol.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Feb 10, 2007)

It's very hard when you are only typing things and can't hear a tone of voice or see facial expressions. I think this thread wasn't a bad idea. And just like CLutch said, if you don't want to tell, then don't post! Nobody knows your full name and it's your option to tells us where you live. Goboenomo set up a thread where people could post pictures of themselves rather than people having to look through the whole Members Photos part of the site. It's just people trying to get to know one another. If you feel uncomfortable posting this information, then don't. For those who do, great. We get to know them a little bit better.  

As for me, I am a teller co-ordinator for a bank down here in Virginia. Before this, I worked for a small community bank, I've worked as a head teacher in a daycare center, the YMCA, K-Mart and Bess Eaton Donut Shoppe. I plan on staying in banking though you never can tell what will happen...I am only almost 23 years old and things could change!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 10, 2007)

In order;
*1* Grit Newspaper delivery
*2* Cut lawns
*3* Stock boy, Scott's five and dime
*4* Dishwasher
5 Did everything at a Soda-Pop bottling plant
*6* U.S. Navy - Aviation Electronics Technician
*7* Battery assembler - Tauber Electronics
*8* Electronics System Repair Technician, General   Dynamics, San Diego
*9* Construction, Spokane, Wa. area
*10* Solar and Alternative Energy Sales, Spokane Solar
*11 *U.S. Navy, Aviation Electronics Technician
*12* Electronics Tech, reponsible for Electronic Sub-assembly repair, Lockheed Missiles and Space div.
*13* Student, Lake Superior State University, B.S. Electrical Engeneering Technology
*14* Computer Aided Draftsman
*15* Current - Telecommunication Technician/installer/programmer, including all apsects from premises cabling, fiber and copper terminations, system operation, repair, programming, project analysis. Underpaid by several K$/year. Work with no less than four different telecom systems, including VoIP Systems Most important job - Husband and Father
 2nd Most important job - Church CallingsInterests - everything scientific, phillosophical, artistic, be it tech, Earth Science, physics, medical, bioligical, cooking, etc. Hobbies - anything that helps me master myself, such as archery, throwing darts, reading, writing, etc.Hey, I'm just a well-rounded guy.  Just look at my waistline.

And, you asked.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Katie H (Feb 10, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> In order;
> Grit Newspaper delivery
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Wow, G'weed!  I'd forgotten all about Grit.  Do you know if it's still around?


----------



## babyhuggies (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm a mom full time.But i am a trained hairdresser and esthetician.Seems like years since i've done that(oh it has been ) but planning on starting something in the home...it will feel good to get back into the swing of things agian....maybe do a little reasearch on new massage techniques and such...


----------



## mudbug (Feb 10, 2007)

editor (aka word nerd, grammar Nazi, punctuation police)


----------



## shannon in KS (Feb 10, 2007)

babyhuggies said:
			
		

> maybe do a little reasearch on new massage techniques and such...


 
Another of my passions I would want to pursue.  Massage is such a loving and intimate exchange of energy.  I would have a really hard time with the types of clientele I would prefer.  I guess I see it on a more "universal, spiritual" level... and some have different perspectives.  Blessings to you!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2007)

babyhuggies said:
			
		

> i am a trained hairdresser and esthetician....


 
wow, that must be some haircut! do many of your patients, er, customers request to be knocked out while getting their locks shorn?

just kidding.


----------



## Buck (Feb 10, 2007)

Guess I oughta jump into the fray.  
Got bitten by the photography bug early in life.  Did the school photography club/high school photographer thing.

Graduated RIT with BS in Professional Photography.
Spent 30 years working for a US Navy Research Laboratory in all kinds of photo stuff including scientific and high speed motion picture work in wind tunnels and ballistics ranges, tracking camera operation on test ranges.  Worked on ships, aircraft, submarines etc.  Writer/director of technical videos, video editor, presentations producer, raconteur and all-around good guy.

Currently Katie E and I run the Evergreen shop where she does interior design work and I restore antiques and build custom furniture.

We both write syndicated columns for weekly newspapers.  Mine is called "Guy Stuff by Buck" which is a mixture of outrageousness, fantasy, fun and silliness aimed at lightening up your day.  (PM me if you want a sample or two).

Funny how the journey of life takes so many twists and turns!

Worst thing I ever did: mow the lawn in tennis shoes.
Best thing I ever did: marry Katie.


----------



## shannon in KS (Feb 10, 2007)

hahaha bucky, isn't that anesthesiologist?  Esthetician is skin care, silly!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2007)

i guess it would be beauty sleep then.


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm like most people here, I guess...with lots of different jobs under my belt.

My first job was hostess at the Rustler Steakhouse.  Then I was a sales associate at the Oriental Shop, and then Thom McCann shoes, and then Melburn's, and then a pharmacy.  Those were all part time, kid jobs.  

First full time job was receptionist at a small local newspaper.  I also took all the classified ads.  From there I was an administrative assistant at a production company to the president.  We made a product called Pretty As A Picture.  It was an air freshener.  After that I was an administrative assistant to the owner of an HVAC company.   Then I was a mother full time for a few years.

When I went back to work I was the assistant manager at Brooks.  From there I was the receptionist/secretary at Meadowlands Toyota.   

All during this time, I still wanted what I wanted when I was 10 - a cooking career.

I answered an ad for a food service worker.  During the interview I explained my love of cooking and the knowledge I'd amassed just by reading cooking books impressed the executive chef enough to give me a job.  I made salads for the salad bar in the morning and served at the deli station during lunch.  Within 2 months I was assisting the prep cooks until I surpassed them and got a prep cooks position.  From there I was offered a cook's position and within a year I was given the title of Sous Chef.  
A year later I was a chef/manager overseeing my own account.  I stayed at that position for 3 years.

At that time, I left the industry for another industry, self employment.  I was involved in the adult industry for 6-7 years, producing party events, and arranging private appointments with clients of discerning tastes.  I met some of the world's most interesting people during that time.  I was on 3 different radio programs, one of them was called Fez and someone else...I was on television talk shows three times, most with Bob Berkowitz on his show called NY at Night.  My 40th birthday party was written up in all the NYC magazines like Time Out New York and Dave Chappel of Comedy Central filmed it.  It's aired on his program often.  Business was running on it's own until September 11, 2001.  I was supposed to do a radio interview that day at 4pm...but it never happened.  Instead, I watched my city crumble to it's knees from across the Hudson while I watched the smoke drift across the sky from my living room.  My business was never the same after that.  The disposable income disappeared because people changed their priorities.   Self indulgence took a back burner.  It has been 5 years and the friends that stayed in that industry are just starting to make it, again.  

But, I had to get back to the business of making money.  My recent jobs were the type that you don't actually put on a resume...so I said I stayed home with my kids.  I got a job as a cook at a small private school.  Within a year I was the General  Manager of that account.

I missed being in teh kitchen so I took a position as executive chef with one of the biggest dining services in teh world.  Currently, I'm working in Tarrytown NY, right next to Sleepy Hollow (of the Legend of Sleepy Hollow fame).  I'm with the same company, as executive chef for one of NYCs largest universities.  We have three campuses and about 5000 students in resident life.

I've also written a few things, here and there....


----------



## redkitty (Feb 10, 2007)

redkitty said:
			
		

> I'm a porn star and when I'm not making movies I work on my growing musical career.  I'm currently working on my first album, which is called "World Piece"



Just to clarify, I was only kidding!  

What do I do...well right now I dont do much!  Ive been off work the last year since I moved to the UK.  I owned my own recruitment company in Silicon Valley for the last ten years which I sold prior to moving here.  Might start work again soon recruiting for HR professionals.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey, Vera, do you work for Sodexho?  That's who runs the cafeteria in my office building.  Their food is decidedly average.  Must be because you aren't running things.


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 10, 2007)

I do...and most assuredely, that has to be the reason.  All accounts have to follow certain guidelines when it comes to menus and prep..but everything has room for artistic interpretation.  Too bad, because with the right team, things could really be great at your account.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 10, 2007)

Could I persuade you to move to northern Virginia and take over this account?
 About the same distance from Philly..........


----------



## philly29 (Feb 10, 2007)

I coach youth soccer for a local gym.


----------



## babyhuggies (Feb 10, 2007)

very funny bucky....but no ...generally i don't knock out my clients(some i wish i had)~i perfer to give massages then cut hair,cutting hair you have to be somewhat chatty even if you don't want to be..but when someone is getting a back massage they don't say much...hehe


----------



## Clutch (Feb 10, 2007)

I give out free massages to people I work with and they tell me I should become a massuse(sp). I think I may start looking into that!


----------



## jabbur (Feb 10, 2007)

I trained as an RN after high school and worked pediatrics in hospitals and doctor's offices and schools off and on for 25 years.  I took some time off when each of my sons were born but went back part-time.  Three and a half years ago my mom went through a terrible bout with cancer and died that summer.  It really changed me.  I quit my job and am now back in school learning American Sign Language with the hopes of getting by degree for interpreting.  It's not easy returning to school when you are in your mid 40's.  I seem to have to study harder that I used to!  But the classes are fun and I'm learning lots of new and different things.  It's been fun to see what other people do outside of DC.


----------



## Spiritboxer (Feb 11, 2007)

babyhuggies said:
			
		

> I'm a mom full time.But i am a trained hairdresser and esthetician.Seems like years since i've done that(oh it has been ) but planning on starting something in the home...it will feel good to get back into the swing of things agian....maybe do a little reasearch on new massage techniques and such...


Hey Huggies, check out adding Reiki to your massage techniques. A type of energy balancing, it's very beneficial and I know a few folks who are doing both quite successfully.


----------



## PytnPlace (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm in between jobs and don't want to talk about the start-up biz I'm starting for fear of jinxing it.  I let you know when it's up and running!!


----------



## college_cook (Feb 11, 2007)

Right now I'm a line cook, but prior to this job my previous positions have been:

Busser/Food Runner, Jalapeno's Mexican Restaurant
Busser/Host, Kelsey's Steak House
Janitorial, Wismarq Corp.
Lawn Mowing/Landscaping, A+J Lawn Services
Sales and Deliveryman/ Manufacturing, Home City Ice
Kitchen Help, IU Food Courts
Resident Assistant, Indiana University
Deli Professional (lmao at THAT title), Marsh Inc.

Thats my entire work history I think, ages 15-22.  I think I've only been unemployed for about 6 months of that time.  I have no problem getting jobs just to keep the cash coming in, what I'm worried about is starting an actual career this fall.  People only seem to want to hire me when I have 2-3 experience!


----------



## Claire (Feb 11, 2007)

I spent most of my life in and around the military .... done everything from repair electronics on B-52s on the flight line in North Dakota to office work in remote locations, to office work in the Pentagon and other Virginia places and Hawaii. Also did office work for the entomology dept of the Bishop Museum (cockroaches, anyone?) and worked for a vet for a year in Florida. Since I live in and with the military, I did whatever work was available.  And yes, I learned the hard way that a love for cooking didn't mean I could be a chef (I sweat way, way too much).


----------



## crewsk (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm a substuitute teacher at the elementery school my kids go to.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Pook said:
			
		

> My turn!
> What's scary is that I am a security officer for a gated community.
> What's really frightening is that yes, I carry a gun.
> What is completely horrifying is the fact that those two sentences are true.
> ...


 
*Warning to everyone... do not make Pook angry whatever you do!!*  

My occupations:
previously I worked as a...

staff artist at a silk screening joint
score keeper at a US Navy softball league
fitness instructor at a Nautilus Centre
assistant manager at a so called "health food" joint 
shop clerk at Borders 

I no longer work outside home, I just do some odd jobs to help out my partner Cris/his clients at home on our puter, though I wish I could do a bit more and I am constantly learning something new so I can be more useful, I am perfectly happy with what I am doing


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 11, 2007)

I work at a self storage that sits on 11 acres of buildings, standard and climate control and parking. I also lease out UHAUL equipment. Parking 26' trucks has been interesting, to say the least. Especially the 5 speed diesels. LOL


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 11, 2007)

Pook said:
			
		

> My turn!
> What's scary is that I am a security officer for a gated community.
> What's really frightening is that yes, I carry a gun.
> What is completely horrifying is the fact that those two sentences are true.
> ...


 
Miss Pook...

What are you packin? Make, model, cal. etc.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 11, 2007)

I`m a Private Contractor, I`m paid to Solve Problems.
although I spend most of my time in the Lab drinking beer and chatting to you lot


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 11, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I`m a Private Contractor, I`m paid to Solve Problems.
> although I spend most of my time in the Lab drinking beer and chatting to you lot


 
Problem solved


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes..I am familiar with that one...Kinda like the M9 Beretta U.S. military issue.
It is definitely "heavy" ....Big gun....little girl.


----------



## Alix (Feb 11, 2007)

Ooooooooooookay. Um, can we stop talking guns now? It makes me nervous. 

And, I'll add here that I am a mental health therapist. I work with adolescents and their families.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 11, 2007)

Alix, that made me chuckle!   

I have done some sort of clerical work for about 30 years in all shapes and forms working for the head honcho to being the one who would sit and try to go through the thought process of where someone would mis-file something.  Don't ask me how but I always found those lost files!

I have cooked professionally and I STILL am a mother - and a wife, though I took a break from that for awhile and now I wake up with a sweetheart of a person!  I do some typing for my husband and work part time at a pretty small wine and beer store - we carry over 400 different beers and over 1,300 different wines.  It is HUGE fun!


----------



## JCook (Feb 11, 2007)

I go to college full time. I graduate in December. I will have my bachelors to teach EC-4th grade. I want to teach kindergarten though. I also currently substitute at elementary schools.


----------



## shannon in KS (Feb 12, 2007)

Spiritboxer said:
			
		

> Hey Huggies, check out adding Reiki to your massage techniques. A type of energy balancing, it's very beneficial and I know a few folks who are doing both quite successfully.


 
I totally agree with this too!  Sometimes I am afraid to mention subjects that are out of the "norm"- well, at least they are here in Kansas


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been at various times working through college etc : hotel night manager/auditor, cop, specialized janitorial services/conservator.  But my main job has been for 29 years a prep school teacher: English lit and comp, music, theatre, and history. (I've collected several degrees along the way what with all the continuing ed requirements)  I'm also a private chef for a small but regular clientel. (I now do my continuing ed at CIA...a credit is a credit and education is education...)


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 12, 2007)

I put together part catalogs that the dealers use to fix vehicles. (Well, the sections I'm responsible for - I don't do the whole thing)

If it breaks and the dealer needs to order it, it's based on our parts lists. 

It's not the most glamourous job, but it beats being on the road 5 days a week like I used to be, and the odds of having another person take a swing at me because I wouldn't buy their vehicle back are far less. 

John


----------



## Clutch (Feb 12, 2007)

I was just informed by another member, I "offended" some of you with my post. I am sorry to slap you all in the face with reality, but no ones life is perfect. For those of you I "offended", I do not apoligize. If you have/had a problem with what I did and wanna be p***ed about it, man up and tell me. I don't sugarcoat anything. I'll tell you how I feel about you. If you can't say something to my face, don't say it at all.




I love my hospital job the most.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 12, 2007)

Clutch said:
			
		

> I was just informed by another member, I "offended" some of you with my post. I am sorry to slap you all in the face with reality, but no ones life is perfect. For those of you I "offended", I do not apoligize. If you have/had a problem with what I did and wanna be pissed about it, man up and tell me. I don't sugarcoat anything. I'll tell you how I feel about you. If you can't say something to my face, don't say it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Clutch.  Be assured I was not offended in any way.  We're all big people here and have the free agency to post or not post.  That's the way I view it.  Glad to have you and it looks as though you are havin' fun.  That's as it should be.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 12, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Hey, Clutch. Be assured I was not offended in any way. *We're all big people here and have the free agency to post or not post.* That's the way I view it. Glad to have you and it looks as though you are havin' fun. That's as it should be.


 
Just wanna highlight that sentance for those who don't already know. I can post what I feel, to an extent, as can any of you. I can also choose not to like what you post, as you can do the same. If I do disagree with what you posted, I will use my freedom of choice (what little left there is) to not even bother with the post. 

I like this place. Compared to the womanizers and idiots on almost every other forum I have been to, I would never leave this place as I left those. I do want to point out that we are online. You can get up and go outside or watch TV. I try to do it whenever I get the chance.


----------



## mad_evo99 (Feb 12, 2007)

Clutch said:
			
		

> I can post what I feel, to an extent, as can any of you.


 
Exactly. People can, and should, leave if they don't like it. It really bothers me that people are so easily offended. Seems to me clubs are formed because people have similar interests and beliefs, and people that don't share those same ideals should not be part of that club.


----------



## Claire (Feb 12, 2007)

KitchenElf, I also was good at finding those lost pieces of paper in offices.  So why can I NOT lay my hands on just the receipt I need to return something that didn't work?  Guess I was better at taking care of other peoples' paper than my own!


----------



## mad_evo99 (Feb 12, 2007)

Claire - I know what you mean!


----------



## Alix (Feb 12, 2007)

Just as a little note for those of you participating in this discussion about posting or not posting your feelings. 

Clutch, as you are new here perhaps you are not aware that the Admins have tried to make it very clear that if you have a personal disagreement with someone that should go to PMs rather than being posted on the boards. Since I can't find a post where someone tells you they are offended, I am going to assume that was done in a PM. That is what we are trying to promote here. 

As for posting or not posting, as long as we all remember that this site is PG and we do have kids as young as 13 on the site we'll all do fine. So, sorry to continue the hijack, back to your regularly scheduled thread.

What do you do? As I already said, I'm a therapist. I'm also a wife/mom and love that job more than any other.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 12, 2007)

mad_evo99 said:
			
		

> Exactly. People can, and should, leave if they don't like it. It really bothers me that people are so easily offended. Seems to me clubs are formed because people have similar interests and beliefs, and people that don't share those same ideals should not be part of that club.


 
Thank you. That's why the mustang guys get along so well, We all know each other. I'm sorry I shared so much of myself here. I meant no disrespect to anyone.

GTG, I have a leg to transport to the lab! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 12, 2007)

Clutch said:
			
		

> Thank you. That's why the mustang guys get along so well, We all know each other. I'm sorry I shared so much of myself here. I meant no disrespect to anyone.
> 
> GTG, I have a leg to transport to the lab! WOO HOO!!!



Hey, Clutch, be careful with that leg.  Don't want anything to happen to it to land you in court without a leg to stand on.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 12, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Hey, Clutch, be careful with that leg. Don't want anything to happen to it to land you in court without a leg to stand on.


 
I won the three legged race! WOO HOO!!!

I even set a new three legged race record for the 100 yard dash! 

I feel bad tho, the guy said he had a *butt* kicking contest in a week. I guess he'll really know what it feels like to be a one legged man in a *butt* kicking contest!

 Those DEFINATLY WEREN'T very PC, huh?


----------

